# 512 Rear Chassis Fan Error



## Lyneia (May 27, 2010)

A few weeks ago, my computer sounded really quiet when I turned it on, I thought nothing of it. Thinking it had finally started behaving itself, rather than making alot of whirring.

Then about a week or so, when I turned my PC on it made 2 odd beeping noises, and a black display screen popped up, below is everything that appeared on the screen:

*512- Rear Chassis Fan. Not detected.

Bus 8 68GB ModusLNK

S I O T CH IP LUN
0 0 A 0 0

Vendor- Modus LNK
Prod- MXJ3073SC680600T*

AND then it said *press F1* to boot PC

My PC seems to work fine, when I get past all this, minus the bottom fan at the back working- as I have looked to see which one it could be.
I opened up the PC yesterday, and it was extremely dusty, I cleaned all the dust out, and checked to see if everything was properly connected (yes I did ground my self/stop static, and made sure nothing would inside the PC would 'die' in the correct way, and unplug EVERYTHING) after I did this I plugged everything back in and booted the PC, no beeps, and the 'lovely' whirring sound was back and I could see the fan spinning. 
I turned on the PC this morning however, and to my annoyance it beeped twice again and told me the rear chassis fan was indeed not connected again, I turned the PC around to look at the back, and the fan is not spinning, again.

I am baffled as to why it is doing this. I bought my PC barely 2 months ago, second hand, refurbished.

Trying to find everything about the actual PC itself...
I know a bit about PC's but not enough, this is the info I can find about the make of the computer.

xw6X2.8+A80A1.0Xds
Hewlett-Packard s/n: FRB3320DP6
PRODUCT# DH162S#ABU

please someone help me sort out this problem with my fan. 

Thanks, 
Lyneia


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Most case fans are pretty much standard equipment and come in various standard sizes. Although you get a little skinned on price, Radio Shack sells a variety of sizes. Replacing one is easy for about anyone who has the ability to hold a screwdriver.

Sites in the 'net sell the fans at lower prices; but, then there is shipping to pay.

I would advise you to remove the offending fan, take it to the store and get one like it.


----------



## Lyneia (May 27, 2010)

I have since bought two new fans for my PC.
The same error message still occurs.

I am at my wits end in trying to rectify the problem.
Every time I turn my PC on, I am having to press F1, it's frustrating and annoying. 

Anyone know how I can solve the problem??

Thanks, 
Lyneia


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Did the replacement fan exactly match the original? Was the electrical connector an exact match also?


----------



## Lyneia (May 27, 2010)

Everything was basically the same, yes.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

If the connector on the new fan is the same as the connector on the old one, same number of pins, then I just don't know what the problem could be concerning the fan, itself.

Look in your BIOS and see if there is a setting for disabling the chassis fan alert.


----------



## Lyneia (May 27, 2010)

I have looked in the BIOS and there isn't any type of setting for disabling chassis fan alerts, which is pretty frustrating.

All the connectors and pins are the same as the old fans, yes.


----------



## Lyneia (May 27, 2010)

Could it be that I had a power failure somewhere along the line, and this did something to the Motherboard battery, which ends up not seeing that my fans are in fact plugged in...

I don't know what else it could be to be honest. I have limited knowledge of computers...I think by the time I get this sorted I might be an expert lol.

Someone please help me sort this problem out, it would be nice to turn my computer on and not have to hear all the beeps and have to press F1.


----------

